# Grandparent's Clock



## crenshawjmark (Dec 2, 2011)

I am creating a clock for my grandparents for Christmas. I found a burl at a local wood shop and bought it for a good price. I took it to Mr. Jerry's shop about early November and I sanded it and worked on it. Once we had seen it's true spectacular-ness I decided to make it into a clock for my grandparents for Christmas. We think it is a maple burl and these are some of the pictures for it, I ordered a barometer and the appropriate Forster bits off of rockler.com and the clock insert off of klockit.com. We didn't take any before pictures so I guess these are the early after pictures. We'll do better next time. You only see the barometer in the pictures because the clock hasn't arrived yet. It is un-polyed of course.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi

Looking good  , tell Jerry you want to use a push block next time you use the joiner, they will take off body parts real quick. 
One more note don't put your hand on the joiner guard ,let it do it's job and keep your fingers out of the path of the very sharp blades..
If you don't know where to it, put your hand in your pocket for safe keeping 
The blue ear muffs are great looking but where did you put your safety glasses.. chips fly off the drill press real quick.
Don't have rags or any sitting by the drill press when it's running.. work safe and have fun 
One more small note 

Always clamp your wood down to the drill press when using the BIG bits..I see you did on the 2nd. hole but it's must do thing on the drill press 
A easy one to make is the one below
http://www.rockler.com/product.cfm?page=10163&filter=drill press table
You can make one for Jerry if you are waiting for the parts to come in, just need some track stock and some 3/4" MDF stock..
and one or two hold down clamps.  (the blue ones in the Rockler picture..)
Or just use the table top that Jerry has in place and add the tee slot track to it.. 

A pay it forward thing 

===
======



crenshawjmark said:


> I am creating a clock for my grandparents for Christmas. I found a burl at a local wood shop and bought it for a good price. I took it to Mr. Jerry's shop about early November and I sanded it and worked on it. Once we had seen it's true spectacular-ness I decided to make it into a clock for my grandparents for Christmas. We think it is a maple burl and these are some of the pictures for it, I ordered a barometer and the appropriate Forster bits off of rockler.com and the clock insert off of klockit.com. We didn't take any before pictures so I guess these are the early after pictures. We'll do better next time. You only see the barometer in the pictures because the clock hasn't arrived yet. It is un-polyed of course.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Great job, John.

I am sure your grand parents will be very happy with their gift


----------



## robersonjr (Dec 5, 2009)

I think you are doing an awesome job, as a grand parent myself, that would be something I would be proud to own. Robbie


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Well done John Mark.....Your taking a spectacturific *L* piece of burl and turning it into something to not only be proud of but that your grandparents will be proud of as well *S*

Take a little extra time and effort with your finish on the burl and you just won't believe how gorgeous it can be...

BJ's advise is well given!! One little slip, no matter how confident and that planer will give ya a manicure you'll never forget...none the less, keep up the great work...


----------



## BrianS (Nov 7, 2004)

Hi John Mark. That is going to be one FINE looking clock when you are done.


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Actually the shot was a static shot ,but even a static shot needs to display all safety procedures. This was a time when due to the nature of planing the face flat I did all the work on the joiner while John Mark kept the guard back out of the way, the piece kept jamming under the guard. We were hammered for time and just had to crowded the pics and post last minute, my apologies points are well taken.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

Jerry, when working an oversized piece you should be able to rotate and lift the guard off the machine. Sometimes guards can be a safety hazard and I feel it would be better to remove the guard than have someone hold it in the open position.


----------



## Marshall Border (Jan 17, 2011)

John Mark it's a different concept for a clock , never seen this type before - I'm sure they will love it ...........MB


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

Mike said:


> Jerry, when working an oversized piece you should be able to rotate and lift the guard off the machine. Sometimes guards can be a safety hazard and I feel it would be better to remove the guard than have someone hold it in the open position.


It is somewhat a hassle to remove, but a better idea to be sure, thanks for the advice.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Jerry

NO need to remove it, look at the bottom of the guard it's a spring loaded device,unlock that device and it will swing back and it stay out of your way.
The same way you use the tool for rabbits  (wrabbits )

see page #30
http://cdn0.grizzly.com/manuals/g0654_m.pdf


===



xplorx4 said:


> It is somewhat a hassle to remove, but a better idea to be sure, thanks for the advice.


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

Mike said:


> Jerry, when working an oversized piece you should be able to rotate and lift the guard off the machine. Sometimes guards can be a safety hazard and I feel it would be better to remove the guard than have someone hold it in the open position.


Like this Mike. I remember once when Bj "shouted" at me for removing the guard!
That young man is going to become a very skilled woodworker, the clock shows quite some imagination.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Harry

Who Me ?, how many times do you plane stock over 6" on your machine.

===



harrysin said:


> Like this Mike. I remember once when Bj "shouted" at me for removing the guard!
> That young man is going to become a very skilled woodworker, the clock shows quite some imagination.


----------



## Mike (Nov 22, 2004)

A wascally wabbet BJ? :jester:


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Mike

hahahahahaha not to sure, no sub titles on the Bug's cartoons 

http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1751950522074936560#docid=1661954687975599938
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Jt4fzKtLr-0
http://video.google.com/videoplay?docid=-1751950522074936560

More like a Barbra Walters thing I think 

===



Mike said:


> A wascally wabbet BJ? :jester:


----------



## harrysin (Jan 15, 2007)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Harry
> 
> Who Me ?, how many times do you plane stock over 6" on your machine.
> 
> ===


Being completely honest Bob, very few of my projects don't at some stage touch the jointer, as I've stated on a number of occasions, if it's a choice of a jointer OR a thickness planer, the jointer wins every time. You must remember that most of my wood is given to me and cupping/twisting isn't unusual, I found the guard a pain in the proverbial very early on, certainly over thirty years ago. Have I, you may ask, ever had an "accident" with it, yes I have, in 2000 I sliced a chunk out of my right index finger. Would the guard have prevented it, NO, it was absolute stupidity that caused it, the sort of thing that had I walked into a friends shed and seen him doing what I did, I would pull him away from the machine and give him a lecture!


----------



## crenshawjmark (Dec 2, 2011)

Thank you all for your complements and argume-...er...advice.  I too think the clock will look good and am planning on putting many coats of poly on it.


----------



## JStew (Nov 9, 2011)

Good Job John Mark, It is always fun making stuff for family and friends. Keep up the good work!

Josh

San Diego


----------



## randlsimon (Jan 3, 2012)

It's going to look great when it's done! The shape almost reminds one of a beaver  Keep up the good work, I think your grandparents are gonna love it!


----------



## wdwerker (Jan 21, 2012)

You remind me of my start in woodworking. Both grandfathers and my dad had a shop in the basement. High school shop class meant access to bigger machines! Keep up the nice work!

Steve


----------

